
Show HN: Octo Ring, the Webring for GitHub - eat_veggies
https://octo-ring.com/
======
splitbrain
That widget is a bit over the top - I added the next/prev/random links in
plain text instead. Anyway, I love the idea of reviving web rings, so of
course I joined.

